# Zero's diary



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

Heres a diary for zero ill be putting either pictures or a video up every week.

His stats

Zero
Received
September 29 2009
3 months old on the day
Parents- Whitey and Jam
Birthday- June 29th 2009

September 29 2009
21"

Heres the video
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-HAq7dIaHY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-HAq7dIaHY</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reptastic (Jan 12, 2010)

i like this idea i will do the same with nero. wow zero is a beauty!


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok this weeks post he loves eating mice eggs and turkey lol. That and i got a bunch of plants for his cage to give it that tropical look and to keep the humidity at 60% all day. Btw does anyone else's tegu kick one leg out all the way when there basking I'm positive there's nothing wrong but he just does it for style i guess ill upload the pic I got of him doing it once I get it off of my cell phone.

Pictures

Heres all the new plants I got him and a vine these are all in the back by his water dish.






Heres his chubby little face 





Heres his fat tail





OMG heres Zero him self being PHAT!





Sorry the pictures arnt too clear but the water in my area leaves marks on glass.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 22, 2010)

It looks really good with all the plants.  Good luck keeping them though.
I used to have a small Yucca but one of my small Tegus actually dug it up.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 22, 2010)

isdrake said:


> It looks really good with all the plants.  Good luck keeping them though.
> I used to have a small Yucca but one of my small Tegus actually dug it up.


Lol yea Zero keeps him there if hes full but when hes hungry he takes his home apart but its not really a big deal I just put them back


----------



## isdrake (Jan 22, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> Lol yea Zero keeps him there if hes full but when hes hungry he takes his home apart but its not really a big deal I just put them back



I have plans for my bigger terrarium.  Then I finally got a lizard from the subtropics I want to have a subtropic environment in the terrarium. So far I have only had lizards from dried environments. Hopefully I will be able to have som fancy plans without the Tegus destroying them.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 22, 2010)

Heres the leg thing i was talking about.


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 22, 2010)

haha thats great! must just be comfortable.


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 22, 2010)

haha thats great! must just be comfortable.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol i think he is. Idk what it is but he does it all the time.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok so today Zero is shedding again he shed his entire face today and then passed out he shed last on December 29th and now today January 23rd thats fast shedding!


----------



## The captain (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well this week he's been up with a furious appetite and has been eating everything I give him. Now I also found out he is a male he passed his urates while basking and I noticed sperm plugs or what appeared to be, they were two 1/2 inch long white lines behind the yellow urate. So I assume he is now definitely a male. Plus the "bumps" when I feel and look under his tail.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> Well this week he's been up with a furious appetite and has been eating everything I give him. Now I also found out he is a male he passed his urates while basking and I noticed sperm plugs or what appeared to be, they were two 1/2 inch long white lines behind the yellow urate. So I assume he is now definitely a male. Plus the "bumps" when I feel and look under his tail.



Great description. I agree, male.


...Jefroka


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Ive been a little off on updates so heres a new one of Zero.

This is Zero eating some chicken breasts
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYw7owEb4Sg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYw7owEb4Sg</a><!-- m -->

Heres a picture from yesterday





Heres from today. He looks thiner that he actually is in this picture because of the angle of the camera but for reference to how big his tummy really is he has no skin folds on it.





Here he is from a couple of days ago just took the picture because of his chubby arms and belly.


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 5, 2010)

what size of a tank do you have him in and what kind of plants do you have it it?
do you have them in pots buried under the substrate? hes a really great looking tegu i hope otis turns out so pretty


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 5, 2010)

nemo66 said:


> what size of a tank do you have him in and what kind of plants do you have it it?
> do you have them in pots buried under the substrate? hes a really great looking tegu i hope otis turns out so pretty


Hes in a 40 gallon breeder but this monday im getting a new cage built (since the last homade one turned out enormous) and all of the plants in the cage are actually fake heres the list of everything in it

Eco earth
Coconut chunks
Repti bark
Moss
Fake bananna leafs
Exo terra vine
Fake duck weed
Fake ivy plant
3 other fake plants (cant remember the names)
Rock hide burried in front of his water for stairs and shedding
Log 
New dog water bowel
Large half log hide
2 small slate tiles for basking

and one spoiled Argentine B&W Tegu.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow Zero you just need to stop growing! At this rate your new little girlfriend will never catch up with you and you will never be able to see her lol. The reason I saw this is because I discovered he shedding again... His tail is shedding first this time probably because I always mist his body which he seems to love. and I mist his tail the most because he had trouble shedding the very tip of his tail last time so yea mark another shed off on

2-6-10


----------

